# Third show weekend



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

What a terrific way to start your 4th of July celebration! 

Congratulations to you and your friend!

(such beautiful, beautiful boys! And Bonnie, I can never forget Bonnie - the dog that got me to liking light colors on poodles)


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie is wonderful! My mother insisted I leave her home for company.  I wish she was here, too, but my mother said she couldn't be poodle-less for the weekend. I bet this is what Bonnie is doing at home.  I think she deserves a special day soon, don't you?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm guessing Bonnie is being pleasantly spoiled by your mom. 

But, yes, every girl deserves to have special days. And Bonnie especially because she's especially wonderful.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

your mother is obviously a woman of exceptional good judgment and taste. not to be disdained in this day and age.:smile:

congratulations to cooper and you on the wins.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

What gorgeous pups! Congrats on the win!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He did it! He is an AKC Champion in three weekends at 7 months old. He did so well we're going to try for a Grand Champion. 

Here he is a little bit ago resting in the motel room with his new, well-deserved toy:


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Well for gosh sakes! I am so proud to know him!!!!! Congrats my friend! You all deserve it!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Awesome! 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

N2, he didn't even pee pee in the ring! LOL


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Congratulations on such success!!! This is so exciting! Only two more points? Wowzers! Your photos are gorgeous. What a great week end you had!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, fantastic. Wish we could have come down to Ventura and met you, Jazz and Cooper in person, but there's too much going on over this long weekend. Coop really is an outstanding pup -- he just sparkles.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow just beautiful!! Congrats!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dcail (Feb 1, 2011)

A big Congratulations to Cooper & you!! Hope the Grand Championship comes as quickly also!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Congratulations on such success!!! This is so exciting! Only two more points? Wowzers! Your photos are gorgeous. What a great week end you had!


He finished. :act-up: Two shows Thursday and a show on Friday.  We decided to pull him Sat and Sun. We were going to play in specials, but his chances were so slim with a number of adult males in full regalia. He is such a baby-7 month old! We decided to come home early and enjoy the rest of the weekend at home.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

My goodness, so much so soon. You go Cooper! Congrats, Outwest!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh my goodness, Cooper has the look of eagles, as aptly shown in your photo from the hotel! Huge big congratulations on finishing, especially at seven months! Absolutely, he deserves to be specialed . What a stunning boy you have! And that's not even counting Jazz and Bonnie!'

Wow, all the Poodledom is in your house . Almost all! Poodlebeguiled is taking care of the Toy brigade .


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

outwest said:


> He finished. :act-up: Two shows Thursday and a show on Friday.  We decided to pull him Sat and Sun. We were going to play in specials, but his chances were so slim with a number of adult males in full regalia. He is such a baby-7 month old! We decided to come home early and enjoy the rest of the weekend at home.


*Oh my goodness! I didn't get back to this soon enough! Wozers! Congratulations!  He is truly stunning. I know how thrilled you must be. Such a young puppy! Like Matisse was! I think it was a good idea to skip the specials this time and go home and play. It would be an anti climax if he got whipped in that. So, revel in your success and pull up the boot straps, suck in your breath and get ready for the next show. I'm just so happy for you! *


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

I am really happy for you, Outwest! I’ve always loved your beautiful poodles, and clearly the judges agree. It’s wonderful that your poodles are having such a fantastic experience in the show ring- but then again, you make it fun for them!
Huge congratulations to you!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

OMG!!!! How awesome is that! Congrats and good luck. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! Never a doubt in my mind he would be a champ just like his big brother!!!! Sibling rivalry you know! Hahaha!!!
Now it's on to that 'GRAND'!!!!
BTW...When/where is Jazz showing again?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

We opted not to do a Grand with Jazzy. He is a very nice poodle, but in standards the grand champions are amazingly nice! It would have been difficult for him.


----------

